# Kioti 2020 CK2610 HST SE - work lights not working.



## Tim-A-64

Good morning all. We just purchased a new Kioti CK2610 factory cab model. When we got home with it the front and rear top mounted works lights worked fine. Now nothing, fuse it good, I have power to the yellow/black stripe wire testing to chassis ground. Oddly tho I’m getting resistance to ground on the black wire(which I assume is normal) but also on the red/gray striped wire? I’m assuming there is a relay somewhere, but the fuse box does not show one. Any help would be great, trying to avoid the five hour round trip to the dealer. Thanks!


----------



## Tim-A-64

Tim-A-64 said:


> Good morning all. We just purchased a new Kioti CK2610 factory cab model. When we got home with it the front and rear top mounted works lights worked fine. Now nothing, fuse it good, I have power to the yellow/black stripe wire testing to chassis ground. Oddly tho I’m getting resistance to ground on the black wire(which I assume is normal) but also on the red/gray striped wire? I’m assuming there is a relay somewhere, but the fuse box does not show one. Any help would be great, trying to avoid the five hour round trip to the dealer. Thanks!


Update, I’ve found the relay for them up in the ceiling by accessing thru the radio plate. Relay is working or at least clicking when we use the switch. Still no lights....I’m thinking the roof panel needs to come off. Has anyone on here removed theirs? My dealer says they remove it from the top, not to remove the headliner. I’m at a loss....


----------



## pogobill

Some tractor cabs..maybe most have a top roof that is like a lid. the top comes off to access the inside workings. Have you asked them to send a tech out to sort out your brand new tractor? I would be some kind of upset!


----------



## Tim-A-64

I thought originally that the top part of the roof would easily come off but after further investigation it appears to be one piece. It has heat and ac also so it looks like all the ducting will come with it. I’m going to test the line feed and load feed at the relay later hoping that it may be the relay but I think that’s a long shot. They told me when I picked it up to never try and remove the headliner, but after looking at I’m almost wondering if that may be the better route. I have been in contact with the dealer and will touch base again the beginning of the week. Thanks for the input!!!


----------



## HarveyW

I would let the dealer fix it. If you screw something up, it's going to be your fault. It might be a ground problem?


----------



## Tim-A-64

HarveyW said:


> I would let the dealer fix it. If you screw something up, it's going to be your fault.
> It might be a ground problem?


Good point. I’ve contacted them and they are going to call this week. I’m just trying to look for the obvious. I will test the output voltage of the relay to confirm weather the relay is the problem, if not it has to be a bad ground or bad plug connection I’m thinking. Thanks!


----------



## TomH1525

Tim-A-64 said:


> Update, I’ve found the relay for them up in the ceiling by accessing thru the radio plate. Relay is working or at least clicking when we use the switch. Still no lights....I’m thinking the roof panel needs to come off. Has anyone on here removed theirs? My dealer says they remove it from the top, not to remove the headliner. I’m at a loss....


Tim - I just picked up a used 2020 CK2610 and the 4 Roof Lights won't work on mine. I googled and found this forum and the post you did. Did you find out what the problem was?


----------

